# Actually worth upgrading brakes?



## Xiorell (24 Oct 2011)

would upgrading from the run of the mill Tektro calipers on my road bike, to something like Shimano 105s or Ulterga brakes make much of a difference to stopping power?
Or better off putting the money elsewhere?

Not that the brakes I've got aint doing the job I just, ya know... like being able to stop effectively.


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2011)

If you are getting on fine with your existing brakes, I doubt its worth upgrading what you are probably better to do is when your pads run out change them for something like koolstop salmons.


----------



## Xiorell (24 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> If you are getting on fine with your existing brakes, I doubt its worth upgrading what you are probably better to do is when your pads run out change them for something like koolstop salmons.



Ok ta, I'll keep it in mind. I think I'd upgrade them if I found a set going cheap of the ebay still, but only so as to keep the "shimano" branding across the whole bike (need a shimano crank for that to though) but then, I'm a bit of an OCD peanut for things like that lol.
I did read somewhere that the pads on these brakes are a bit pants now I think of it.


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2011)

I upgraded my Tektros to 105s that someone on here was selling and I'd now say that yes, it is definitely worth it. There is much less flex in the arms, a much more direct feel from the lever to the rim and, ultimately, much more braking power. I think a pair of 105 calipers are about £75 and I'd spent that in a second.


----------



## endoman (24 Oct 2011)

Just ordered some Kool stop dual compunds, http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/produc...-ks-dura-holders-with-dual-compound-pads.html

Been doing a reasonable amount of hill work recently and my original brakes on the Focus Cayo are wearing out, plus they have trouble stopping me from speed on some of the big downhills in the peaks. 

The ones above come with a dual compound pad, and a set of salmons as well, I can then just get new pads when needed. Will report back if there is a difference.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (24 Oct 2011)

When I first got my Secteur Sport the brakes were utter shoot. It had Tektro calipers fitted. So the first thing I did was replace the pads to some Clarks CPS240. The difference was amazing, the pads that came with the bike were truly awful. Then a few months later I notcied that Wiggle were selling off 105 calipers for £25, so I bought a front one. I changed the caliper and put the same Clarks pads in the 105 caliper. I honestly could tell no difference in braking performance at all. Then again I am no expert and just a recreational cyclist. But if it was me I would not bother changing calipers, unless you like the Shimano decals on the 105's, or can afford to do it easily, or are really serious cyclist.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

Another one who swapped Tektro for 105's on my commute bike. And the difference is very noticeable. Less spongy and easily more stopping power.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Oct 2011)

I'd say probably worth the upgrade to 105, but I wouldn't spend any more if I'm honest. My CAAD is full DA, yet I can't honestly say the braking is any better than the Ultegra it came with, or the 105 I had on a Ribble a year or so ago.


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2011)

Xiorell said:


> Ok ta, I'll keep it in mind. I think I'd upgrade them if I found a set going cheap of the ebay still, but only so as to keep the "shimano" branding across the whole bike (need a shimano crank for that to though) but then, I'm a bit of an OCD peanut for things like that lol.
> I did read somewhere that the pads on these brakes are a bit pants now I think of it.



I know what you mean, I snapped my 105 derailleur a few weeks back and I was disgusted that the so called upgrade (5700) only had a shimano sticker, where the logo was embossed (?) with the older 5600


----------



## Jezston (24 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> I upgraded my Tektros to 105s that someone on here was selling and I'd now say that yes, it is definitely worth it. There is much less flex in the arms, a much more direct feel from the lever to the rim and, ultimately, much more braking power. I think a pair of 105 calipers are about £75 and I'd spent that in a second.



Only paid around £25 new for my front 105 caliper, so bargains are to be had.

Can't really answer the OP's questions as I had disc brakes before so can't really compare!


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> Only paid around £25 new for my front 105 caliper, so bargains are to be had.


 There are indeed, I got mine for slightly less than that, including Koolstops, but that's the joys of buying from a fellow CCer.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Oct 2011)

I think the more important issue is control (modulation) rather than stopping power. I would imagine your existing brakes already have enough stopping power to put you over the handlebars if you grabbed them too hard.


----------



## Xiorell (24 Oct 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I think the more important issue is control (modulation) rather than stopping power. I would imagine your existing brakes already have enough stopping power to put you over the handlebars if you grabbed them too hard.



This is true!
They have got pleanty of on/off potential but feel a bit ropey when I am trying to slow down from a hill or something and not actually *stop*


----------



## endoman (2 Nov 2011)

Rode with my Kool Stops last night, dry ride on the dual compounds to bed them in. Felt v nice and a smooth stop. Didin't do any challenging descents, but they did seem to be very secure.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Another one who swapped Tektro for 105's on my commute bike. And the difference is very noticeable. Less spongy and easily more stopping power.



I swapped the Tektros on my Secteur for 105 brakes and it made a massive improvement. They were going pretty cheap on one of the big sites.

Martin


----------



## Bicycle (2 Nov 2011)

If it stops, I wouldn't upgrade. 

What is key is that your brakes are in perfect working order whenever you ride and that your rims are clean.

Even quite crappy, cheapo brakes will usually do the job if they are in fine condition.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> If it stops, I wouldn't upgrade.
> 
> What is key is that your brakes are in perfect working order whenever you ride and that your rims are clean.
> 
> Even quite crappy, cheapo brakes will usually do the job if they are in fine condition.



This is true, any brakes are fine. 

However, if you do want a more responsive brake with more control, especially if you are a high mileage muncher or a commuter in heavy traffic. Then a brake upgrade from Tektro to 105 makes very good sense. There is a markedly difference.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Nov 2011)

Upgraded to an Anchor , superb for stopping quick , not very responsive though


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Upgraded to an Anchor , superb for stopping quick , not very responsive though



That's a drag


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Nov 2011)

Upgrading to ultegra will be a serious improvement, I've changed to koolstops on a cheaper brand caliper and it didn't make much of an improvement. Especially in wet conditions. I've just bought some ultegra 6600 brakes, For my commuter 54.99 the set, delivered, bargain! J E James cycles.

Riding in the wet for the last week reminded me how crap my current set are in the wet. I've got ultegra 6600 on my other road bike and there fantastic. They retail at 95+ the pair usually.


----------



## Norm (2 Nov 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Upgraded to an Anchor , superb for stopping quick , not very responsive though














(Say what you see, for those who have had a long day  )


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Nov 2011)

What you trying to say


----------



## Norm (3 Nov 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> What you trying to say


 Nothing, sir, I just get those images every time someone says "anchor".


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Nov 2011)

Tip top


----------



## old bell (4 Nov 2011)

This reminds me that I knew someone who wore a tie with an anchor on it and a W in front.



What a ?anker.


----------

